# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Vlc et flux RTP

## Baffab

Bonjour,
Je souhaite envoyer un son cod en u-law, a-law ou GSM avec VLC par RTP. 
Mais je n'arrive pas  envoyer ce flux RTP. 
Si quelqu'un a un ide...

Merci !

----------

